# Barista Vacancy



## ash_porter (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey Guys!

Been far too long since i made it on to CFUK, however...

If anyone on here would like a barista job in Lincoln (East Midlands, UK) then please PM me. There is a vacancy going at a busy cafe - full time hours with option of more / less to suit. Ideally (though not limited to) looking for someone interested in developing a career.

Thanks

Ash

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

